# BFN despite implantation bleeding



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

Hope someone can help. Just got BFN following modified natural IVF  . Had grade 1 4 cell embie transferred day 2, started with pink/brown discharge late day 5 and all of day 6/7 with few cramps so assuming this was implantation bleeding? Was taking 2x cyclogest each day, booster of 2500 hcg on day 3 and day 5 and daily clexane/aspirin (due to blood clotting problem). I'm thinking that the discharge was implantation but could it have been caused by the drugs? If it was implantation then can't understand why it hasn't worked other than had horrible virus just after e/c - could it be immune issues?

Feeling pretty numb at the mo but needing to understand what has happened to come to terms with it and decide on next steps

Thanks for reading

Jo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

  sorry to read you've had a recent BFN 

Unfortunately there really is no way of knowing if it was implantation bleed or caused by something else. Although from reading some of the posts on this website, you'd think almost everyone had implantation bleed/symptoms, it's actually the minority who get this.

The drugs and procedures put so much on our bodies that it's difficult to tell what's what. The bleeding may have been residue coming away following the EC procedure, may even have been a little bit from ET from the cervix. It could have been some old lining sloughing off womb lining as the drugs were thickening it up with fresher lining....it may have been the progesterone support (Cyclogest), could have been the HCG injections you had as additional support (these are basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms). Also, since you were on Clexane and Aspirin, these are anticoagulents so prevent your blood from clotting too quickly/too effectively so if you did have some spotting from EC/ET/other drugs, it may have increased it a little. The cramps could also be due to the EC/ET procedures or drugs, especially the progesterone.

I can fully understand how hard it is, we've been through 7 treatment cycles in total (5 fresh and 2 frozen) and had 5 early mc's/chem pgs (3 naturally, 2 with both FETs)....it is so hard to go through the whole stressful journey of IVF and then get a BFN (or chem pg/mc)  I too have immune issues and have had many additional meds over the years. I do empathise with you  

I know what you mean when you say you feel numb.....I liken it to grieving as that's exactly what it feels like....going through the various stages of numb, disbelief, frustration, anger.....but whilst you may not believe me right now, you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down and move forward...some manage to do this quicker than others but you will get there. Take time out to heal....plenty of pampering, treats and TLC 

I would put together a list of questions for your follow up meeting with consultant to discuss everything and what your options are moving forward. Here's a link to the pinned post on ICSI board for follow up questions...many are geared towards ICSI but you can tailor to suit....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Good luck and take care  
Natasha


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Natasha

A big thank you for your kind words and thoughful reply - it helped to get an idea of what may have happened. Now spoken to a nurse at the clinic so that has helped too.Reading through your signature sounds like you've been through some very hard times and are incredibly brave to keep on going - hope it works out for you in the end

Good luck

Jo x


----------

